# Show me your brushes!



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm looking for a good all purpose, kinda brush for Falkor. Not really happy with how the brushes I do have work on him. Hoping some people could post pics of their brushes so I would know what to look for. 

The pics are not pics of my actual brushes, but pics of very similar brushes found on the internet:

I use a slicker on Keeta (long, silky hair). Works Great!!! 









Tried it on Falkor, but was making crinkling noises and felt rough like it was breaking the hairs. Anyone use a slicker on their GSD with different results?

I am using a regular pin brush on Falkor, but I don't feel like it really "bites" nor do I feel that it brushes out loose hair. 
My regular pin brush looks something like this:










I also have an undercoat rake, but I'm looking for something gentler for regular brushing. I find it takes a lot of raking to pull out the undercoat when Keeta is in her spring shed. Will see how it works on Falkor come spring, but wouldn't ming finding something that works more efficiently.
My undercoat rake looks similar to this:









So post pics of the brushes you use on your GSD, and let's hear what you like or don't like about them!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a slicker brush like you posted but I rarely use it.

What I do use more often:

Small pin brush










Metal flea comb (not for fleas, but to get out loose undercoat and remove small tangles) 










Rubber curry comb (for loose fur and bath scrubbing, I also sometimes use a Zoom Groom for the same thing.)










I also have a Furminator but I don't use it very often.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I use a Universal Slicker brush EXACTLY like the one posted. (Universal is the only brand I will buy.) I have no complaints.

I also use have 2 Undercoat rakes. One is like this: (And the other looks like this but the teeth are all the same length.)










IMO Pin brushes are worthless for a GSD coat.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Rake, Pin and Brush (Not sure what the bristles are made of but it looks like a "person" hair brush)


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have an older rake brush that looks like this one







I had bought it for our husky, it does such an awesome job that I don't think I could right now break down and buy the furminator. We also have a comb too.


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

This is all I use on Nikkia I brush her with is every morning and every evening cause my mom is slightly allergic to her undercoat and and it affects her if to much is laying around. She loves being brushed and does the little thumpy foot thing if I hit an itchy patch.


----------

